# pkgng and multiple repository



## nORKy (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi,

Can someone explain me what we can do with multiple packages repository in PKGNG? I have some idea in my head, but I don't know how use it. Is it possible to have multiple personal repositories, for example Apache preforked, and another for Apache threaded, and choose in my host which repository to use?

Thank you.


----------



## dgeo (Apr 17, 2013)

Here you have the way to do so: https://github.com/pkgng/pkgng#multirepos

Be aware that it doesn't seems to be fully supportedâ€¦


----------

